# jerky guns



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Good morning, I am looking into buying a good jerky gun. Can any of you give me your opinions on which are the best and why? I have tried a couple cheaper ones. I have had some, but very little success. They were a plastic type and broke after the second batch of jerky I made. I would like to get a better gun. Thanks in advance for the input.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have the Cabela's one. It comes with a single, dual, and a round tip. It is a good sturdy gun that comes apart easily for cleaning. 

I have no idea of how many batches of jerky I have made with it but it is up there. I like the single nozzle since it puts out a larger piece. Also if you have a bit of gristle it will clog up a little but the pressure pushes it right through. That is another reason I like the single over the double nozzle, a little bit more control.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I use the LEM model. Has a round, and flat nozzle. Critter said the Cabela's model has the double tube. 


Either one would be good I'm sure.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Have you given a sausage press a thought? They work much better than a jerky gun. Jerky sticks, brauts, Italian sausage, salami a press can do it all. I'm getting hungry.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I have the NESCO jerky gun (https://www.amazon.com/Nesco-BJX-5-...ds=jerky+gun&qid=1554386469&s=gateway&sr=8-13) and it has worked great for me. I actually didn't purchase it myself... my neighbor bought it several years ago at a garage sale and hadn't ever used it, lent it to me, and when I tried to return it he told me to just keep it in exchange for a couple pounds of Spicy Lime and Hickory pronghorn jerky.

I have the large single flat nozzle and the small double flat nozzle. I much prefer the jerky I get from the small flat nozzle but got poor consistency using that nozzle without modification. I have found that if I cover one side of the double nozzle with my finger as I pump out the jerky strips I get a considerably more consistent end product.

I did a post on my blog last fall about making jerky (https://utahbiggameodds.blogspot.com/2018/12/processing-game-yourself-jerky.html)... it really is a quick and easy way to make something that the entire family will enjoy.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I have used one I got at sportsmans for a few year, no complaints but I don’t do a ton of jerky


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I do already have a meat press. I use it for pressing meat in the casings. I did try to press the flat jerky out of it. It was a pain trying to maneuver the rack to load. Derek, the gun you use is the one I bought the first time. I made it through two tube fulls of meat and it snapped the nozzle end out. In looking at these, the LEM is looking pretty good to me. I think that is the route I will be taking. thanks for all your inputs.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I just looked at the Cabela's one on line. It doesn't show the one that I picked up but it is similar to this one.

https://www.cabelas.com/product/hom...80/cabelas-jerky-blaster/1969432.uts?slotId=1

It doesn't show what nozzles it comes with but here they are.

The Cabela's 15" Jerky Blaster, Item # IK-541236, comes with these four nozzles:

Single snack stick nozzle 1/2" dia.

Double snack stick nozzle each 1/2" dia.

Single strip nozzle 1/8"x1.25"

Double strip nozzle 1/8"x1"

For cleaning both ends come off and mine included a couple of nylon brushes. One for the tube and one for the nozzles.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

hunting777 said:


> Derek, the gun you use is the one I bought the first time. I made it through two tube fulls of meat and it snapped the nozzle end out. In looking at these, the LEM is looking pretty good to me. I think that is the route I will be taking. thanks for all your inputs.


That's a bummer, I've had good luck with mine. I've used it the last three years and probably pushed about 30 pounds of meat total through it... not a huge sample size but I can't complain.

Not to hijack the thread or anything... but I wouldn't mind one with a slightly larger tube capacity than 1lb... that Cabela's one looks to hold 1.5lbs and this one (https://www.amazon.com/Capacity-Pis...rds=jerky+gun&qid=1554408851&s=gateway&sr=8-5) says it can hold almost 3lbs. With the volumes of jerky that I usually make it could be decent time saver to only have to reload the jerky gun once or twice rather six times with every batch.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have found with mine that holds the 1.5 pounds that as I fill up the trays that you have to stop as the trays fill up and need to be moved. I just can't remember how many trays I fill up with one load into the shooter.


----------



## BearLakeFishGuy (Apr 15, 2013)

I'll give another vote for the Cabela's Jerky gun. I've made a ton of deer, elk and waterfowl jerky with mine for several years and it works like a charm and its easy to clean.


----------

